# Module it87 failed[lm_sensors]

## Bia

i  am just trying to install lm_sensors but when i start the service module it87 fails to load 

```
desktop ~ # /etc/init.d/lm_sensors start

 * Caching service dependencies ...                                       [ ok ]

 * Loading lm_sensors modules...

 *   Loading it87 ...                                                     [ !! ]

 * Initializing sensors ...                                               [ ok ]
```

so how do i fix this?

----------

## chithanh

Check whether the module exists at all.

```
# find /lib/modules -name it87.ko
```

Also try to run modprobe it87 manually and watch dmesg output for errors.

----------

## Bia

 *chithanh wrote:*   

> Check whether the module exists at all.
> 
> ```
> # find /lib/modules -name it87.ko
> ```
> ...

 

it seems its being used by something else..

```
desktop ~ # find /lib/modules -name it87.ko

/lib/modules/3.5.7-gentoo/kernel/drivers/hwmon/it87.ko
```

```
desktop ~ # modprobe it87

FATAL: Error inserting it87 (/lib/modules/3.5.7-gentoo/kernel/drivers/hwmon/it87.ko): Device or resource busy
```

```
desktop ~ # dmesg | grep it87  

it87: Found IT8716F chip at 0x290, revision 1

it87: Found IT8716F chip at 0x290, revision 1
```

so how do i make it available for lm_sensors?

----------

## depontius

This is a problem that has hit me, and I understands is common on ASUS motherboards.  The IT87 module is not "ACPI-compliant", and ACPI has grabbed that resource, preventing IT87 from getting it.  There are 2 ways around this.  There is a kernel option to relax that restriction, which in some cases can be dangerous, but isn't really in this one.  (acpi_enforce_resources=lax)  The other way is with an alternative driver that is ACPI-compliant driver, I believe called "asus_atk0110".

This issue is discussed here as: http://forums-web2.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-832524-start-0.html

----------

## Bia

 *depontius wrote:*   

> This is a problem that has hit me, and I understands is common on ASUS motherboards.  The IT87 module is not "ACPI-compliant", and ACPI has grabbed that resource, preventing IT87 from getting it.  There are 2 ways around this.  There is a kernel option to relax that restriction, which in some cases can be dangerous, but isn't really in this one.  (acpi_enforce_resources=lax)  The other way is with an alternative driver that is ACPI-compliant driver, I believe called "asus_atk0110".
> 
> This issue is discussed here as: http://forums-web2.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-832524-start-0.html

 

thanx recompiled kernel with CONFIG_SENSORS_ATK0110 changed it87 to asus_atk0110 and now it works   :Smile: 

----------

